# Kein Eigenschaftenfenster unter WinCC flexible 2008



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

Ich habe ein Projekt unter Flexibel 2008 erstellt und gestern noch bearbeitet. Heute bekomme ich kein Eigenschaftenfenster mehr für die Objekte in den Bildern geöffnet. Weiß jemand, welches Häkchen wo gesetzt werden muss, damit das Projekt wieder bearbeitbar wird ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2009)

Reicht es nicht wenn du auf ein Objekt doppelklickst ?????? Ansonsten versuch mal unter Ansicht den Menüpunkt Anordnung zurücksetzen.


Viel Glück!


----------



## Perfektionist (5 März 2009)

siehe
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6902&highlight=caches

die caches liegen jetzt bei mir bei
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<username>\Anwendungsdaten\SIEMENS AG\SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008\Caches

ich hoffe, das gilt für 2008 noch so, wie in dem o.g. Thread beschrieben. Ich hatte das Problem zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr ...


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

@LiLaStern
Normalerweise reicht ein Doppelclick. Aber ich habe auch unter Ansicht keine Möglichkeit, das Eigenschaftenfenster zu öffnen.

@Perfektionist
Die Möglichkeiten aus dem genannten Thread bringen mir nichts.

Ich bin nicht generell gehandicapt, andere Projekte kann ich problemlos öffnen und bearbeiten, nur dieses eine nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2009)

blasterbock schrieb:


> @LiLaStern
> Normalerweise reicht ein Doppelclick. Aber ich habe auch unter Ansicht keine Möglichkeit, das Eigenschaftenfenster zu öffnen.
> 
> @Perfektionist
> ...




Das sieht bei mir ganz anders aus......



EDIT : Ich seh aber gerade das du ein MobilePanel hast.... ich schau mal gerade.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2009)

.... sieht trotzdem anders aus......


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

Wenn ich ein anderes Projekt öffne, sieht das genau so aus, wie bei Dir.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2009)

das ist ja seltsam.


Was passiert denn wenn du CRTL+SHIFT+X drückst.... bzw. wenn du Anordnung zurücksetzen klickst ?


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

Nichts passiert.


----------



## Hotsch (5 März 2009)

Haste mal "Simatic WinCC flexible zurücksetzten" ausgeführt? Den Menüpunkt findest du unten rechts in deiner Taskleiste. Einfach rechten Mausklick auf das Flexible Symbol.


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

Ich habe kein flexible Icon im Tray.
Diesen Aufruf habe ich schon vor Monaten aus der Registry entfernt.
Die Software läuft auch ohne dass ohne Probleme, selbst auf meinem Field-PG.


----------



## Hotsch (5 März 2009)

Es geht mir auch nur über das zurücksetzen. Ich hatte das mal das einige Icons in Flexible verschwunden waren und ich konnte sie auch nicht wiederherstellen. Erst als ich einmal dieses Zürcksetzten gemacht habe funktionierte es wieder so wie es sollte. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wo man das sonst finden könnte.


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

Ich schließe eine Fehlfunktion des Programmes aus, weil ich zwei Projekte nebeneinander offen habe. Bei dem einen ist der Funktionsumfang eingeschränkt, bei dem anderen nicht. Also muss der Unterschied im Projekt liegen, so in der Art 'schreibgeschützt öffnen'.


----------



## jabba (5 März 2009)

*Help !*

Hallo hab auch seit heute das Problem,
hab gesteren noch gearbeitet.

Eigenschaften geht nicht mehr , und auch kein Transfer.

Sitze seit heute morgen auf Inbetriebnahme, morgen muss die Anlage laufe.
So langsam krieg ich die Kriese.
Hat noch einer tipps.
Rücksetzen Einstellungen hab ich
Projekt mal auf den Stick gelegt, ich kann auch Änderungen speichern, also kein Schreibschutz.
Kann nur alle paar stunden mal hier vorbeischauen, weil ich im Reinraum im Keller ohen Empfang sitze.


----------



## jabba (5 März 2009)

WinCCFlexibel beenden
HMIES.EXE im taskmanager eventuell von hand beenden
Step 7 beenden

In der taskleiste Rechte taste auf 
WinCC flexibel Start Center
"Simatic WinCC Flexible zurücksetzen "

Kam über einen Service Request von Siemens und hat funktioniert


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2009)

War heute nachmittag nicht im Büro. Werde ich morgen früh mal ausprobieren.


----------



## blasterbock (6 März 2009)

@jabba
Hat gefunzt, vielen Dank.


----------



## Hotsch (6 März 2009)

Hotsch schrieb:


> Haste mal "Simatic WinCC flexible zurücksetzten" ausgeführt? Den Menüpunkt findest du unten rechts in deiner Taskleiste. Einfach rechten Mausklick auf das Flexible Symbol.


 
Hab ich nicht genau das hier beschrieben?


----------



## blasterbock (6 März 2009)

Die Taskliste ausmisten, das war das Zauberwort, HMIES.EXE und alles was mit S7 anfängt beenden. Danach brauchte ich das Startcenter nicht mehr, lief auch ohne.
Was mich aber nach wie vor irritiert, ich konnte zwei Projekte nebeneinander öffnen, bei einem funktionierten die Objekteigenschaften, bei dem anderen nicht.
Egal AEG = Am Ende Gehts


----------



## Perfektionist (6 März 2009)

blasterbock schrieb:


> ... Danach brauchte ich das Startcenter nicht mehr, lief auch ohne.
> ...


 
d.h., "Simatic WinCC flexible zurücksetzten" hast Du nicht ausgeführt?

ich hab nämlich das Startcenter auch nicht am laufen ...


----------



## blasterbock (6 März 2009)

Alle S7-Tasks platt gemacht, S7-Manager neu gestartet, Doppelclick auf ein Bild des Projektes, Flexible läuft hoch, alle Eigenschaften sind bearbeitbar.
Kein Rücksetzen über das Startcenter.


----------



## PhilippL (6 März 2009)

Hi,

einfach nochmals so als kleine Anmerkung zu eurem Problem.

Ich arbeite im Büro mit einem weiteren Bildschirm (Dekstop auf 2. Bildschirm erweitert). Also schieb ich das WinCC flexible Projekt auf den 2. Bildschirm und arbeite dort. Jetzt kommt es manchmal beim auf der Inbetriebnahme vor, dass Teile von WinCC flexible auf dem 2. "hängen bleiben" und sich nicht auf dem PG öffnen. Da hilft nur vor dem Trennen des 2. Bildschirms alles wieder zurück aufs PG schieben :-(

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Perfektionist (6 März 2009)

PhilippL schrieb:


> ... dass Teile von WinCC flexible auf dem 2. "hängen bleiben" ...


was z.B.?



PhilippL schrieb:


> ...
> Da hilft nur vor dem Trennen des 2. Bildschirms alles wieder zurück aufs PG schieben :-(
> ...


weder Anordnung rücksetzen noch Flex rücksetzen fruchten? Auch die Methode mit dem Löschen der Caches nicht?

Bislang ist es mir nur passiert, dass ich das komplette Flex-Fenster auf dem nicht vorhandenen, zweiten BS hatte. Dann Rechtsklick in der Taskleiste auf den Taskbutton "verschieben" und mit den Cursortasten wieder hergeholt. Nach Anordnung rücksetzen war dann der ganze Spuk vorbei ...


nebenbei:


JesperMP schrieb:


> Perfektionist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > für WCf2007. bei WCf2008 habe ich den Hinweis, dass der Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren nicht freigegeben ist,
> ...


----------

